# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурс Ведущих.

## Карамель

Уважаемые Ведущие!
Есть мысль провести конкурс ведущих в Днепропетровске, с целью показать таланты широкой публике (потенциальным Клиентам).
Хотелось бы услышать Ваши пожелания к самому формату и конкурсам.
Скажите, чтобы Вас привлекло участвовать в подобном мероприятии?

----------


## кикимаджа

Ну, для начала хотелось бы знать кто будет судить подобный конкурс? Затем сколько будет конкурсных заданий? Хотя я бы поучаствовала в этом конкурсе, хотя бы для того чтобы приобрести опыта, себя показать и на других посмотреть. Так, что я уже заинтересовалась.

----------


## Карамель

Из судей мы хотим пригласить Рыжова (из культучилища), кого-нить из актеров театра может быть... может телеведущего местного или с радио (только не знаем кроме Немировской, кто у нас в Днепре звезда...).
Конкурсные задания стандартные: визитка, экспром  и что нить на демонстрацию дикции.
Но мы хотим выслушать и Ваши предложения: какие конкурсы хотите, чтоб были, в каком формате  чтоб проходило и т.п.

----------


## maknata

> Конкурсные задания стандартные: визитка, экспром и что нить на демонстрацию дикции


Ну, это скорее конкурс на актёрское мастерство. Увы, не всегда  хороший актёр может быть хорошим ведущим банкета. Увлекаются собственной персоной. Вообще трудно что либо предложить для конкурса - ну нет тут такой атмосферы, как на семейном празднике, не та публика, не тот настрой... Ведущие концертов, конферансье - да, их можно судить на конкурсах, но ведущие банкетов:frown: нет... Вряд ли это получится. Но, в любом случае, дерзайте, может быть я и не права:wink:

----------


## Карамель

Для нас поэтому и важно ваше мнение и ваши идеи, т.к. 
во-первых - не хотим, чтоб мероприятие было затянуто, во-вторых - чтобы те, кто пришли этот конкурс посмотреть (потенциальные Заказчики) могли выбрать для себя понравившегося ведущего и в-третьих - чтоб это было красиво и интересно.
Возможно эти этапы обыграть как-то иначе. Например, визитка - это встреча гостей.
Взять несколько людей из зала, раздать им роли (жених, невеста, мама, папа,... или юбиляр и его родня, или директор и его замы...) и на них продемонстрировать свое умение задать нужный настрой гостям в начале праздника.
Второй конкурс - игра со зрителями. Вызываем из зала, как обычно вызываем из-за столов желающих поучаствовать в конкурсах и проводим конкурс.
Для подстраховки - садим на первые ряды наших актеров - подставных зрителей.
И в завершение - своя изюминка - кто песню переделку споет, кто пародию сделает, кто стих авторский прочитает - вообщем кто в чем силен.

Вот где-то так. Семейную теплоту не покажешь (да и не на всех праздниках, она согласитесь царит - теже корпоративы), но умение вызвать хорошее настроение и создать атмосферу праздника у гостей показать вполне можно.

Вот думаю, может и разделить выступление - каждому участнику по теме, в которой он силен: корпоратив, свадьба, юбилей, пиаракция... Мы придумываем историю Заказчика, например нужно провести Юбилей фирмы такой-то, которая занимается тем-то (вообщем все необходимые для написания сценария праздника данные). Все это перемешиваем и участники на предварительном отборе (чтоб не попали на конкурс те, кто вообще новичок и ничего толком не умеют) каждый выбирает тему...
Может как-то по другому это сделать... Предлагайте.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Я считаю,что данные конкурсы надо организовывать изначально придавая им высокий статус. С расчетом,что к вам приедут ведущие из разных регионов. Статус международный присваивается если на фестивале(конкурсе) присутствуют минимум семь стран. Понятно,сразу высоту можно не взять. НО. Если сделать фестиваль,в котором будут представлены все направления,конкурс,мастер-классы,итд.В жюри пригласить ведущих специалистов СНГ. (Если курсы -то со свидетельством) Победа и участие в вашей затее должна быть значимой.

----------


## KAlinchik

прошу прощения за оффтоп, но есть вопрос: а вы когда его проводить собираетесь?
мне сегодня позвонили из Винницы и пригласили на кубок тамады, который они собираются проводить. спрашиваю, 
-почему именно меня из нашего города?
- сказали, что Вы одна из самых сильных и интересных ведущих
-хорошо, когда планируете проводить?
-17 апреля!
- Вы обадлели? начало сезона! самое востребованное число за последние несколько месяцев!
 вот и интересно... среди кого они собираются проводить этот кубок? выбирать лучшего из самых невостребованных ведущих?

----------


## Карамель

Конкурс  будет в  воскресенье - 1 июня (День Защиты Детей).
В этом году мы планируем провести областной, чтоб выявить все подводные камни.
Заявки на участие уже могут отправлять все желающие на fiory@ua.fm с пометкой в  теме "Конкурс Ведущих".
В заявке указать ФИО, контакты.
Победители будут награждены Дипломами от ОО "Ассоциации Представителей Праздничной Индустрии "Фиори".
Главный приз - право вести Карнавал Любви 2010, который состоится 27 июня в Днепропетровске.

----------


## norrator

> Главный приз - право вести Карнавал Любви 2010, который состоится 27 июня в Днепропетровске


....и останется ещё всего 5 шагов до возможности лично вручить тому хэнксу его следуший Оскар:smile: :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Elena AzArt

Интересный вариант)))
А подобные мероприятия в России есть?
И где о них почитать?

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Интересный вариант)))
> А подобные мероприятия в России есть?
> И где о них почитать?


Москва,Питер,даже в Турции. В инете есть информация.

----------


## Карамель

В инете свое сообщение нашла на 6 позиции в гугле:smile:
А ссылочки на подобные мероприятия в Питере можно?

----------


## шТРАУХаННА

Буквально сегодня вернулась с одного такого конкурса. Проходит в г. Чебаркуль Челябинской области. Проходит уже 6 лет каждый раз в апреле на территории ДОЛ "Еланчик" Три дня -первый день, заезд и сам конкурс, второй день - творческие лаборатории, мастерклассы, награждение участников и вечер отдыха.  Третий день после завтрака -до свидания. Нынче было 60 человек,24 программы выставлялись на конкурс, остальные приехали зрителями, болельщиками и пр. Было клево : общение, свежий воздух, свежие идеи... Удачи Вам.

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> Главный приз - право вести Карнавал Любви 2010, который состоится 27 июня в Днепропетровске.
> __________________


 Извините, но такой главный приз по меньшей мере удивляет.
 Вести Карнавала-это ответственная , серьезная работа.
Вести на общественных началах ради призрачной рекламы? Не вижу смысла. И вообще, я понимаю, что в этом разделе речь идет обо всех фестивалях и конкурсах, но может быть *Конкурс ведущих * в виде исключения стоит обсуждать *в разделе Ведущих...*
 Пока же у меня ощущение, что в Днепропетровске -это заведомо провальное мероприятие.:wink:
 Слишком многие ведущие моего родного города будут заняты *1 июня* на основной работе и при всем желании( даже если оно появится) ввиду занятости в городскоих мероприятиях к Дню защиты детей ,принять участие в Конкурсе ведущих попросту не смогут

----------


## ЛиСС

Искала раньше по сайту про этот конкурс на Еланчике, но не нашла. Теперь буду знать, что в апреле. :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

*KAlinchik*,
 Кстати, Алинчик, а победила в том конкурсе в Виннице теперь уже наша форумчанка, Диадема, кажется ее ник. http://www.tamada-anna.com.ua/  И помоему убила она всех "Гаремом с секретиком":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Интересно было бы прочитать ее рассказ про тот конурс.  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Инна Р.*,
 я в курсе, Инна, почитай ее рассказ об этом у нее же на сайте...
их там было 4 человека, среди кого выбирать-то было



> 17 апреля!
>   начало сезона! самое востребованное число за последние несколько месяцев!

----------


## shoymama

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> их там было 4 человека, среди кого выбирать-то было


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:-зато теперь она гордо пишет- .победитель конкурса...:cool: Реклама однако!
А вообще мне кажется, что среди ведущих конкурс сложно проводить! Я бы лично не пошла бы, наверное!:)))

----------


## KAlinchik

> зато теперь она гордо пишет- .победитель конкурса... Реклама однако!


вот именно, кто разбираться будет, сколько человек участие принимало :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Девчата. вот вы подняли интересную тему. Да, очень трудно проводить конкурс ведущих. А может в этом есть смысл? Может как раз и надо устраивать такие конкурсы? именно для ведущих, построенные на импровизации, как джазовые фестивали. Тогда и не будут среди победителей участники с выученными текстами и слямзенными номерами? 
Идея мне понравилась. надо думать... :wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Идея мне понравилась. надо думать


возможно, я бы приняла участие...



> именно для ведущих, построенные на импровизации, как джазовые фестивали


т.к. работаю на импровизации , очень хотелоь бы попробовать свои возможности, чтобы трезво оценить свои способности...

----------


## shoymama

Да, Марин, как в старом КВНе. Вытащил карточку с заданием, обдумал и выступаешь. Без домашних заготовок. Вот это было бы честно. :Ok:  В таком бы и я, наверное, поучаствовала.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Да, Марин, как в старом КВНе. Вытащил карточку с заданием, обдумал и выступаешь. Без домашних заготовок. Вот это было бы честно. :Ok:  В таком бы и я, наверное, поучаствовала.

*Добавлено через 15 секунд*
Да, Марин, как в старом КВНе. Вытащил карточку с заданием, обдумал и выступаешь. Без домашних заготовок. Вот это было бы честно. :Ok:  В таком бы и я, наверное, поучаствовала.

*Добавлено через 1 час 16 минут*
это меня форум не пускал, а я все ответить пыталась. Пардоньте [img]http://s17.******info/0b0db618ea3038e3e91d946793f7479f.gif[/img]

----------

